
New platform that enables users to create and train their own intelligent agents - al_ramich
http://www.loomi.ai
======
al_ramich
Intelligent assistants will become the source of all information replacing
browsers, apps, intranets, websites and the rest. But do we want to engage
with endless PAs or do we want to have a persistent intelligent assistant that
knows us and behaves to our preferences?

